# Left Indicator not working and autoheadlights not switching off



## jules_c (Sep 2, 2019)

Hello
I have a 2015 Pulsar 1.2 DIG-T Tekna Xtronic (LHD as I'm an ex-pat in Spain) and am getting intermittent faults. The left indicator stops working although the lamps themselves work because the hazard lights work but when I push the indicator stork down for left there is no indicator ticking sound, the dashboard arrow doesn't light up and the exterior indicator lights don't come on. The right indicator works fine and as I say the hazard lights work. At the same time as this fault occurs there is another fault: when the headlights are on automatic they do not switch off even in broad daylight. When the indicator is working then the automatic lights work fine, so they seem to be related. They are on the same stork, not sure if that could be a connection. I took it to Nissan and they did some sort of reset which fixed the issue for a time but now it's happening again. The people at Nissan didn't seem to know much so am hoping someone on this forum has some ideas. 
Thanks


----------

